

Flat Fares - an alternative to Surge pricing. - ajju
http://blog.instantcab.com/post/71706636290/delivering-when-it-counts-the-most-flat-fares-on-new

======
haxplorer
Cant expect more transparency. Thanks for reasoning out.

------
kernelcurry
But public transit is free in SF on New Years...

~~~
ajju
Public transit is definitely an option that a lot of people use and we endorse
it!

------
sidv
A refreshing and transparent way of tackling surge in demand. Hopefully this
is sustainable!

~~~
ajju
Thank you. We think it is sustainable because it is fair to both drivers and
riders!

